# Dog Harness for a goat?



## Greendecember

Have you ever used a dog Harness for a goat? Nothing at the feed store fits her little kid face and I need a way to restrain her and walk her.

EDIT:
The more I think about it it wouldn't be good for their stomachs would it?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

dog packs are made for dogs and goats and dogs are built alot different. dog packs sit up on a goats shoulders. which is bad for the goat. if you are into packing you might want to check out packgoatforum.com i'm on there and it is extremely helpful.
good luck!


----------



## Greendecember

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> dog packs are made for dogs and goats and dogs are built alot different. dog packs sit up on a goats shoulders. which is bad for the goat. if you are into packing you might want to check out packgoatforum.com i'm on there and it is extremely helpful.
> good luck!


Thanks but I just meant for leading / walking them. Not packs.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

I used a dog harness for my buckling togg. He was a bottle baby. It was so much more gentle than a collar on him. When he grew out of his crazy baby stage...he graduated to a collar.


----------



## Greendecember

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I used a dog harness for my buckling togg. He was a bottle baby. It was so much more gentle than a collar on him. When he grew out of his crazy baby stage...he graduated to a collar.


The harnes didn't ride too low on his rumen? That was I was concerned about. I should just take my doeling into PetSmart and try one on her LOL I bet that isn't something they see every day 

PS Her daddy was either a Togg or a Pygmy. Crazy combo huh? She looks like a Pygmy. Her HUGE Twin brother looks like a Tog. Mom is a Pygmy / Boer cross. They are the cuttest mutts EVER though (No I didn't breed them that way. I bought Mom not knowing she was breed)


----------



## RockyToggRanch

Nope. It fit him right around his ribcage. It's not like you'll be lifting him up with it. Picture him pulling fwd against a neck collar. With a harness the weight was distributed across his chest and shoulders.

I would not hesitate to take her to Petsmart for a fitting...that sounds like a fun trip


----------



## Greendecember

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> Nope. It fit him right around his ribcage. It's not like you'll be lifting him up with it. Picture him pulling fwd against a neck collar. With a harness the weight was distributed across his chest and shoulders.
> 
> I would not hesitate to take her to Petsmart for a fitting...that sounds like a fun trip


You are an instigator! LOL I shoulda took her with me today to get worms for the chicks. Oh well I'll just have to go back now huh? lol


----------



## RockyToggRanch

I've tolerated many ugly dogs while shopping...why not a cute goat?


----------



## Greendecember

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I've tolerated many ugly dogs while shopping...why not a cute goat?


LOL I think I love you!


----------



## elevan

I used a dog harness when I had to take Snickers to the vet.  Worked fine...but I had to wash it after because I borrowed it from my basenji and he wasn't too pleased with the goat smell on HIS harness!


----------



## Greendecember

elevan said:
			
		

> I used a dog harness when I had to take Snickers to the vet.  Worked fine...but I had to wash it after because I borrowed it from my basenji and he wasn't too pleased with the goat smell on HIS harness!


Poor Basenji smellin like a goat hehehe

I have 2 Chihuahua, 1 Doberman, and a Pyr/Anat cross. I don't think any of their harness would fit the baby goat. of course she would be a different size than everyone else. She wants her OWN harness. I know how she operates. hehehee


----------



## Ariel301

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> Nope. It fit him right around his ribcage. It's not like you'll be lifting him up with it. Picture him pulling fwd against a neck collar. With a harness the weight was distributed across his chest and shoulders.
> 
> I would not hesitate to take her to Petsmart for a fitting...that sounds like a fun trip


Ours go on occasion. When they are born, we socialize them like you would puppies. We take them everywhere. Petsmart, Bible study, friends houses...you can diaper them to avoid accidents. (When they are little, I don't know about bigger ones lol)


----------



## Greendecember

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> RockyToggRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It fit him right around his ribcage. It's not like you'll be lifting him up with it. Picture him pulling fwd against a neck collar. With a harness the weight was distributed across his chest and shoulders.
> 
> I would not hesitate to take her to Petsmart for a fitting...that sounds like a fun trip
> 
> 
> 
> Ours go on occasion. When they are born, we socialize them like you would puppies. We take them everywhere. Petsmart, Bible study, friends houses...you can diaper them to avoid accidents. (When they are little, I don't know about bigger ones lol)
Click to expand...

I bought new born diapers when they were born but had trouble keeping it on. Do you just tuck the tail in the diaper too? Or make a slit for it?


----------



## chandasue

I cut a hole for the tail for one that I had to keep inside for a couple days. I used masking tape to keep it on. (Should have taken a picture... poor thing. LOL)

Edit: duh typo.


----------



## Greendecember

chandasue said:
			
		

> I cut a hole for the tail for one that I had to keep inside for a couple days. I used masking tape to keep it on. (Should have taken a picture... poor thing. LOL)
> 
> Edit: duh typo.


Is ok. I have a really addorable pic in my head. I'm sure not as cute as the real thing but still too cute!


----------



## Jenski

You might try Hoegger Supply - - 

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=103


----------



## Greendecember

Jenski said:
			
		

> You might try Hoegger Supply - -
> 
> http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=103


Puttin my order in now. I needed some shots too so perfect thanks!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I use a dog harness to make suspenders for my baby goat's diapers. I had one in the house and had to keep the diaper on. It's not fun changing them, but worked really well. I used alligator clamps and some string to keep the diaper from falling off.


----------



## Greendecember

I ordered 2 of the green plastic chain collars from Hoegger Supply along with the hoof trimming kit and the shots. Everything was packaged well and looks in good order  Thanks for the referral. 

I put the collars on the 2 bucklings in their new pasture today because I am keeping a close eye on them for escape routs anyway so it was a good test day. So far so good... except Poor Abe, while the oldest, is the shorter of the boys. He keeps stepping on the end of his chain  I need to either cut off a couple links or wait a couple more months


----------

